# UPDATE: DA To Decide Whether To File Charges



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

UPDATE: "Hurlbert said Sunday night that he hadn't made a decision on whether to file charges and had not yet seen the arrest report. He said the sheriff's office asked a judge for an arrest warrant instead of requesting one through his office, the usual practice."

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2003/0706/1577357.html

In other words, they had enough for an arrest warrant, a *big splash in the news*, but perhaps not charges?

Is Eagle anywhere close to Boulder? :laugh:


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

Does this mean that charges may be dropped against Kobe if the DA does not feel their is sufficient evidence to take the case to court?


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

There are no current charges to begin with at this time. He posted bail on an arrest warrant.

If the D.A. doesn't file charges, he eventually gets his bail money back.

Then again, the D.A. has five years to file such charges...generally, tho', they make a statement that no charges will be filed.

We should know more tomorrow...the longer it takes, the higher the chance that no charges will ever be filed.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

OK, thanks for the info. 

Except, now I'm not sure if I want to hear any D.A. decesions so soon.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

This sounds like a "my word vs. your word" type of thing. It doesn't sound like there are any other witnesses.

If Kobe did something, then charges will be filed. But, IMO, the charges will probably be weak. I don't think this is a rape situation, where there would be some forensic evidence, otherwise the D.A. would have filed by now.

I'm guessing this will settle out at a misdemeanor level. I'd like to know more at this point, but no one is talking, so we'll just have to wait and see. But my best guess is this won't be a big deal. We are talking about a police force located in Colorado, and although this isn't Boulder, it's still the same state.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Smelling more fishy by the moment. In Washington there was a story in the Washington Post this past season about jahidi white possibly being charged with the same thing after a woman filed a complaint against him. Nothing came of the charges and the DA said that charges wouldn't be filed. 

Kobe it seems may be caught up in some bs. 

Interesting to hear he's had knee surgery. Kobe was much more injured than was ever let on. 

Something I find strange is why didn't Kobe or his attorney's not yell from the rooftops that he was innocent of these allegations after he was arrested. He had to know this would make national news. He could have shot this down before the newswire picked it up. The arrest happened friday he could have made comment then.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

You make a good point, jazzy.

It sounds like the judge sealed the case on Friday, so he figured he wouldn't need to say anything.

Of course, leaks always occur, so perhaps they should have seen it coming. Bad tactical move on their parts.

He's had eight hours to make a statement, and he hasn't done so. That doesn't make me feel too good, actually.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> Something I find strange is why didn't Kobe or his attorney's not yell from the rooftops that he was innocent of these allegations after he was arrested. He had to know this would make national news. He could have shot this down before the newswire picked it up. The arrest happened friday he could have made comment then.


I was thinking the same thing... I kept listening to hear Kobe making an announcement assuring everyone this isn't true like he did when the SacBee joked around saying he was hung over when he had food poisoning. Maybe we are drawing too many conclusions and Kobe just wants his privacy right now, but if someone made false charges like that about me I would be furious.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> This sounds like a "my word vs. your word" type of thing. It doesn't sound like there are any other witnesses.
> 
> If Kobe did something, then charges will be filed. But, IMO, the charges will probably be weak. I don't think this is a rape situation, where there would be some forensic evidence, otherwise the D.A. would have filed by now.


Hmm...If there are no witnesses or no forensic evidence, how can they charge him of anything ?

I think even if there was DNA evidence, It could still be "my word vs. your word". She could claim rape, he could claim it was consentual....

If this is all they got, this case isn't going anywhere....:no:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'll tell you what though Kobe's silence bothers me somewhat. I really wish he'd get on TV and make a statement it'd sure ease my quesyness with this whole thing. Case seems real flimsy att best. 

I've defended Kobe and have faith that this isn't true but to be fair Kobe's sort of an enigma. He's a hard cat to gage. He doesn't do things to be contrary like Rodman did for attention but he does do things kinda with his own thought process. 

I'm thinking right now he's so embarrassed that he doesn't want to talk to anyone. I'm really glad his family's back in his life because he's gonna need them to get through this. 

I think this is a case where the sheriff know's the woman involved. Has another person who says he saw Kobe and this woman talking and rushed to judgment. The Sherrif's in these sort of towns know everyone just aboout so it makes sense that he jumped the gun. 


Kobe's been so good with the media that they've had no reason to dig to deeply into his personal life that all changes now so any skeleton's are sure to come out now.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

*shouldn't even be a situation*

one thing...Kobe is a married man...why then is there any evidence of any sort? It is the same for GP and Sam C...why were they even in a situation that would bring trouble? It is quite clear SOMETHING happened that shouldn't have. Charges or not.

Poor judgement. Weak character. And yes-before you attack me with all the Blazer BS...the same applies...

Why don't these guys give any more care to their marriages and families? 
:no:


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'll tell you what though Kobe's silence bothers me somewhat. I really wish he'd get on TV and make a statement it'd sure ease my quesyness with this whole thing. Case seems real flimsy att best.
> 
> I've defended Kobe and have faith that this isn't true but to be fair Kobe's sort of an enigma. He's a hard cat to gage. He doesn't do things to be contrary like Rodman did for attention but he does do things kinda with his own thought process.
> ...


I'm waiting for him to make a public statement too, to tell everyone he's innocent. 
Hope everything turns out fine, and Kobe can concentrate on rehabilitin' from his shoulder surgery and prepare for next season.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

Women are **edited**. Don't mess with them. :upset:

no need for that, thanks.


----------



## Sleeperz (Feb 3, 2003)

everyone's just jumping to conclusions. NO charges have been filed and with every passing hour, the likelihood of that occuring goes down. but through all of this, he's just gonna come back more angry than ever and we all know that being the baller that he is...he's gonna take it out on the court. :upset:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sleeperz</b>!
> everyone's just jumping to conclusions. NO charges have been filed and with every passing hour, the likelihood of that occuring goes down. but through all of this, he's just gonna come back more angry than ever and we all know that being the baller that he is...he's gonna take it out on the court. :upset:


I just don't know what to say about this. 

CWebb and Juwan Howard were charged with this very thing in Washington it came out that she was lying and Howard sued the women and won money over it. 

I agree Kobe will turn to ball even more and he'll come out with a fury.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They probably just wanted to arrest Kobe because of how much he killed the Nuggets last season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

He is probably silent because he will let the authorities play out their case. Remember Ray Lewis did the same thing. He will be fine, this is an obvious extortion case and the woman who is trying this will obviously realize she made the wrong decision because he is almost too HIGH PROFILE, to lie or exaggerate these kinds of things.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> They probably just wanted to arrest Kobe because of how much he killed the Nuggets last season.


HAHAHA, right on! :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA, right on! :laugh:


Cool, I'm on your signature.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA, right on! :laugh:


Whats up man I haven't seen your take on whats happening.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm watching this press conference, and these guys are holding a press conference w/o having any information. This is so bogus it is disgusting. 

These inept local yokuls just anger the hell at me. They don't even know if theire is any evidence. :upset: :upset:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm really suspecting that this was his wife actually. The Sheriff said that he wanted to let the families deal with this over the weekend sounded alittle funny for him to say this. . They said it was a 19yr old woman. I don't know I think there's alot too this story thats gonna come out. There aren't any leaks that further this story along. Usually some deputy or someone wold have let something slip by this point.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*ron's quote to start this thread*

UPDATE: "Hurlbert said Sunday night that he hadn't made a decision on whether to file charges and had not yet seen the arrest report. He said the sheriff's office asked a judge for an arrest warrant instead of requesting one through his office, the usual practice."

The language of ron's quote is verbatim from the article in the Vail Daily. The previous paragraph might cause some concern, however:

"In a Sheriff's Office statement released Sunday, authorities said that after interviews with local witnesses and a review of physical evidence, investigators met with representatives for District Attorney Mark Hurlbert and concluded they had enough evidence for the felony sexual assault count."

Between the sentences of ron's quote was this:

"I don't know yet whether I'll file charges," Hurlburt said in a telephone interview from his home. "I need to review the report, review the evidence."

While Hurlburt refused to say the Eagle County Sheriff's Office jumped the gun in issuing an arrest warrant for Bryant, he did say Sheriff Joe Hoy and his department did not follow the normal operating procedure.

Hmmm . . .


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

It seemed like neither the DA or the sheriff wanted to be there, they were very uncomfortable and there appeared to be alot of tension. It looks like early August is Kobe's next date to appear, at least if he is charged. It was interesting to note many of the DA's answers ended with "if charges are filed". It sounded like he doubted they would be.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

This is a bucnh of crap. All this is totally false.


----------



## MrWonderful (May 18, 2003)

*If it is true,*

think about the poor girl for a minute . . .

I once had a girlfriend who was raped, and it totally changed her life. And not for the better, I might add . . .


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Did you watch the press conference? They had no evidence at all. NONE. It was pretty amateur for a DA's office.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> I'm really suspecting that this was his wife actually. The Sheriff said that he wanted to let the families deal with this over the weekend sounded alittle funny for him to say this. . They said it was a 19yr old woman. I don't know I think there's alot too this story thats gonna come out. There aren't any leaks that further this story along. Usually some deputy or someone wold have let something slip by this point.


I do believe his wife is either 19 or 20. Don't know for sure, but some rumors were posted on LakersGround.net yesterday that his wife initially brought the charges.

Then again, his wife accompanied him for his arrest on the 4th.

This is still very interesting.


----------



## 3PeatComplete (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> I do believe his wife is either 19 or 20.


Vanessa is 21.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>3PeatComplete</b>!
> Vanessa is 21.


That kills that theory...the story specifically stated the woman was 19...

Then again, the press always seems to get it wrong anyway...


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ron</b>!
> 
> 
> That kills that theory...the story specifically stated the woman was 19...
> ...


Yeah. I remember that she was 18 when he was 21. That would make her about 21 now.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 1, 2003)

I apoligize to whoever edited my thread. My bad.


----------

